# HP Deskjet 845c auf Windows 7



## Ray1983 (27. April 2010)

Ich grüße euch,

ich brauch mal eine Information bezügl. des Druckers von HP (Deskjet 845c).
Die HP-Seite sagte mir, dass bei den Windows 7 Updates die Druckertreiber bereits inbegriffen sind.

Da ich aber schon seit XP-Zeiten schlimme Erfahrungen mit Updates von Microsoft hatte, möchte ich mir gerne die Treiber manuell downloaden, aber
bin bisher noch auf kein richtiges Ergebnis gestoßen.

Habt bzw. wisst ihr eine Seite, wo man diese für Win7 downloaden kann

Erstmal vielen Dank für eure Antworten und auch Hilfe.

Gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (27. April 2010)

Hallo!



Ray1983 hat gesagt.:


> Die HP-Seite sagte mir, dass bei den Windows 7 Updates die Druckertreiber bereits inbegriffen sind.


Die HP-Seite sagt viel wenn der Tag lang ist (sind halt Standardantworten für verschiedene Produkte).
Z.B. sagt die Seite auch dass eine Düsenreinigung mit dem enthaltenen Treiber nicht möglich sein soll.
Da frage ich mich aber warum es.....
1. den Treiber selbst unter Vista auch ohne Updates/ServicePacks gibt und......
2. warum der enthaltene Treiber Schalter für die Ausrichtung und Reinigung der Düsen hat.

Wenn MS den Treiber bei Windows 7 also nicht rausgenommen hat, würde ich mal in der manuellen Druckerauswahl nachschauen ob er dort aufgeführt ist.
Wenn ja, dann sollte er sich eigentlich auch installieren lassen. 



Ray1983 hat gesagt.:


> Da ich aber schon seit XP-Zeiten schlimme Erfahrungen mit Updates von Microsoft hatte, möchte ich mir gerne die Treiber manuell downloaden.....


Kommt mir bekannt vor..... allerdings habe ich die schlimmen Erfahrungen bereits unter Windows 95 machen dürfen. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Ray1983 (28. April 2010)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Wenn MS den Treiber bei Windows 7 also nicht rausgenommen hat, würde ich mal in der manuellen Druckerauswahl nachschauen ob er dort aufgeführt ist.
> Wenn ja, dann sollte er sich eigentlich auch installieren lassen.



Hi Dr Dau,

ich habe mal in der manuellen Treiberauswahl geschaut. Standard-Treiber sind von LaserJet bis OfficeJet vorhanden.
Auch DeskJet, aber nicht den, den ich brauche.  Also von HP 845c sind keine Treiber vorhanden.

Würde mich auf noch eine Möglichkeit freuen.


----------

